
Microsoft cuts dozens of staff as it shifts to AI for MSN news stories - mwexler
https://www.engadget.com/microsoft-msn-news-jobs-cuts-due-to-ai-230620807.html
======
SomeoneFromCA
MSN news has always been low quality gossip tar pit. It always felt like it
was written by drones, noe it literally is.

------
mycall
My favorite is opening a browser inside Windows Server at my data center and
seeing news about stupid stuff. Open another tab, close previous tab, begin
use.

